# Belgian Blue and Pyrenees stone



## steeley (Dec 28, 2012)

I was looking around at who still made the sandstone grindstones and found the BEREA quarry and one in the Pyrenees .
The one in in the Pyrenees has all sorts of sand stone water stone's 
and they teamed up with the Belgian quarry to produce this:




[/IMG]

I think the razor know more about this stone, but I think I will track one down .
does anybody have experience with this stone?


----------



## The hekler (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know anything about the Pyrénées but the Belgian Blue is well know to the razor community, although not too many use it anymore. Originally a coticule with a natural Belgian Blue Whetstone was the "it" stone for razor honing, Ardennes is the last active quarry mining coticules as far as I know. The grit sounds about right although like most naturals it becomes quite different when a mud is developed. Both the coticule and BBW cut by the embedded garnets in the stone when the garners break loose drone the sorry ding stone they break down allowing the stone to sharpen as a higher grit. I haven't tried using one on a kitchen knife as they are quite slow cutters, and that's when used with a straight razor which obviously has a very thin edge and is overall quite short.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 29, 2012)

i've seen people use bbw (belgian blue waterstones) and coticules on kitchen knives and they work pretty well. even if they're more known to be used on straight razors. some day i'm gonna save up enough to get a bbw and a coticule for straight razors and kitchen knives. you just made me wanna add that pyrenees to the bbw/coticule combo. lol.

sounds to be a great set up to me.


----------



## steeley (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the Belgian blue and the Coticule and use it on knives . 
I like it for a finishing stone 
I think the combo would be nice just have find out the price.


----------

